# Tuscaloosa Monster



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

the seasons over so i know all yall are still lurkin around lookin for some pics of late season deer.. well here is one that i found on the B&C website. came from outside of Tuscaloosa and scored 199!!!!! monster!


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Dang, now that's a buck. Great deer.



Skip


----------



## punisher338 (May 12, 2008)

That is a STUD!!!


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

from another site

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=822978


----------



## saltgrass (Sep 1, 2008)

This is def. a stud......


----------



## bigbulls (Mar 12, 2008)

If this is another high fence deer..... :sick :looser 

Most places like this charge about $200 per inch over about 150 inches of antler. That deer likely cost him $15,000 - $20,000. 
These "hunters" (I use that termloosely)aren't worth wasting the bandwidth on a hunting forum.


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

i could be wrong and i probably am but i dont think youre allowed to put a high fenced deer in the record books. and i got this pic off the B&C website.. and i saw the pic of the guy that killed the buck outside of montgomery on there too. so that would mean that neither of these deer are high fenced. that just shows the potential that alabama has for true trophy class animals


----------



## saltgrass (Sep 1, 2008)

No your rite deer killed in a high fence can not go into B&C record books. It was only a manner of time some one would look at this pic and say it was killed in a high fence.


----------



## auburn17 (Oct 29, 2008)

a buddy of mine has 90 acres at his house in Fayette, AL (45 miles north of Tuscaloosa) he has a 189'' buck on the wall, and b/w him and his son killed 7 bucks over 140'' this year alone. There are some big bucks up that way


----------



## nb&twil (Oct 2, 2007)

> *auburn17 (2/20/2009)*a buddy of mine has 90 acres at his house in Fayette, AL (45 miles north of Tuscaloosa) he has a 189'' buck on the wall, and b/w him and his son killed 7 bucks over 140'' this year alone. There are some big bucks up that way


Geeze... that's unreal. Wouldn't it be nice to own that little piece of property.


----------



## aubfish (Nov 5, 2007)

I used to hunt south of Fayette,Al. also, just across the county line, and there were some big bucks there. Unfortunately, I never saw anything close to this picture.


----------



## skullworks (Oct 2, 2007)

> *auburn17 (2/20/2009)*a buddy of mine has 90 acres at his house in Fayette, AL (45 miles north of Tuscaloosa) he has a 189'' buck on the wall, and b/w him and his son killed 7 bucks over 140'' this year alone. There are some big bucks up that way






Love to see some pics of them. That is a lot of big deer to be killed off one pics of property in one year.


----------



## masher (Oct 30, 2007)

> *bigbulls (2/18/2009)*If this is another high fence deer..... :sick :looser
> 
> Most places like this charge about $200 per inch over about 150 inches of antler. That deer likely cost him $15,000 - $20,000.
> These "hunters" (I use that termloosely)aren't worth wasting the bandwidth on a hunting forum.


You sure are hard on high fences. How many deer have you hunted in a high fence?


----------



## aPugh-RollTide (Jan 4, 2009)

:bowdown:bowdown


----------



## WACKEM&STACKEM! (Dec 9, 2008)

This deer was definitely killed in a high fence. I called a buddy in Tuscaloosa. He is friends with the guy in the picture. AWESOME DEER ANYWAYS!:usaflag


----------



## bigbulls (Mar 12, 2008)

> <TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=smalltxt vAlign=top><SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl7_lblFullMessage>i could be wrong and i probably am but i dont think youre allowed to put a high fenced deer in the record books. and i got this pic off the B&C website..</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>





> <SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl8_lblFullMessage>No your rite deer killed in a high fence can not go into B&C record books. .


Just because it is on B&C's web site (looks like it has beenremoved)does not mean that it is not a high fence deer. That photo comes from their trophy watch section.They do not give any details about this deer other than its location. They make no claim of this deer being a fair chase buck or a penned buck. B&C has not determined if it is or is not a high fence deer. They are simply showing a picture and offer no details other than what they have been told and they update information as they receive and verify it.



> It was only a manner of time some one would look at this pic and say it was killed in a high fence


If you are going to criticize my statements then comprehend my post first. For the record I did not say that it was a high fence deer. If you were to follow the link to AT that was provided by fisheye48 you would see that someone there claimed that it was a high fence deer and that I was responding to their comment here. And if you were to read and comprehend the word "if" in my above postingyou would understand that I am offeringthat opinion only *<U>IF</U>* this deer does turn out to be a high fence deer. And BTW, it is a *MA<U>TT</U>ER* of time not *MA<U>NN</U>ER* of time.



> You sure are hard on high fences. How many deer have you hunted in a high fence?


Never have and never will. IMO high fence hunting should be 100% illegal. There is a reason that B&C and P&Y will not allow these hunters into the record books. Because it is not hunting. If you wantto hunt then hunt. If you want to just shoot a big buck for bragging rights to your buddies and clients then get a life. If youare one that would feed and raise antlered cattle for people to shoot for thousands of $$$$$ then you are the biggest problem that hunters face today. When I say "you" I say it to refer to anyone, not specifically you in particular.



And if this deer does turn out to be just another one raised on supplemental feeding inside a high fence that someone paid thousands of $$$$ to shoot then my :sick :looser comment stands 100%.


----------



## masher (Oct 30, 2007)

> *bigbulls (2/20/2009)*
> 
> 
> > <TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=smalltxt vAlign=top><SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl7_lblFullMessage>i could be wrong and i probably am but i dont think youre allowed to put a high fenced deer in the record books. and i got this pic off the B&C website..</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
> ...


I'm sure that P&Y and B&C are not keeping the hunters out of the books as you say, just the deer. They do not place you in the record books because of how hard youdid or didn't hunt. I believe everybody will agree that it's easier to raise a big deer in a high fence than a track of land that is not fenced. You said that is "not hunting". How can you say that if you havn't done it?I'm not a big fan of turkey hunting but that doesn't mean I believe that you are a loser if you do. I'm curious as to to how people that own and/or hunt in a high fenceare " the biggest problem hunter's face today"?


----------



## saltgrass (Sep 1, 2008)

Dam sorry I missed spelled a word...guess you have never done that. I wasn't pointing my post toward you. Ya high fence hunting isn't for every body but if you have never done it or been in a 1000 acre or bigger high fence how can you put it down so bad. you can go days and not see but a couple of deer. A buddy of mine killed a large axis last year in a high fence and the owner said he had never seen that deer until that day. and that was in only a 500 acre fence.

I just don't know how so many people can be so down on the people that hunt in a high fence when they have never stepped foot in one. thats my only point.


----------



## Gump (Oct 4, 2007)

I will say it again, I see absolutely no difference in hunting in a high fence enclosure and fishing in a stocked pond. When was the last time that you saw someone bitching about a monster bass caught in a stocked pond ? I have no problem with hunting in a high fence enclosure, or fishing in a stocked pond. If given the opportunity, I would do both.



Gump...Out


----------



## P-cola_Native (Feb 5, 2008)

> *saltgrass (2/21/2009)*Dam sorry I missed spelled a word...guess you have never done that. I wasn't pointing my post toward you. Ya high fence hunting isn't for every body but if you have never done it or been in a 1000 acre or bigger high fence how can you put it down so bad. you can go days and not see but a couple of deer. A buddy of mine killed a large axis last year in a high fence and the owner said he had never seen that deer until that day. and that was in only a 500 acre fence.
> 
> I just don't know how so many people can be so down on the people that hunt in a high fence when they have never stepped foot in one. thats my only point.


:clap:clap

I don't hunt high fence, but I will NEVER oppose people who wish to do so. Hunting isn't about who's the biggest baddest hunter, its about having fun and doing what you personally feel is best.


----------



## bigbulls (Mar 12, 2008)

So, you all are going to tell me that hunting in a high fence is about the experience of being out in the woods and not about the huge amounts of home grown bone on top of their heads worth thousands of $$$$$$?

If this is yalls stance then there are a bunch of naive people posting here.



> You said that is "not hunting". How can you say that if you havn't done it?I'm not a big fan of turkey hunting but that doesn't mean I believe that you are a loser if you do. I'm curious as to to how people that own and/or hunt in a high fenceare " the biggest problem hunter's face today"?


Because it is all about he $$$$ and not the hunt. There is no work invloved in the part of the shooter. He pays his money, sets a date, sitsin predetermined treestands and shots the biggest deer that walks by. 

Notwanting to go turkey hunting and someone despising high fence hunting are two completely different things. Apples and oranges.

If a 500 acre HFhuntingoperator doesn't know if a monster buck is on his property then he isn't doing his job as the owner / operator.



> <TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=smalltxt vAlign=top><SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl19_lblFullMessage>I will say it again, I see absolutely no difference in hunting in a high fence enclosure and fishing in a stocked pond. When was the last time that you saw someone bitching about a monster bass caught in a stocked pond ?</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


I see it as the same thing. Don't go bragging to me if you catch a 12 pound bass or a 2 pound bluegill in a 1 acre stocked pond. It is only a matter of time. But there is a difference in catching some bluegill or catfishout of a stocked pond for dinner and paying $20,000 to shoot a stocked deer for bragging rights.

I am more proud of the 9 point I shot this year in BW than I ever would be if I were to shoot a buck like the one here in a high fence operation.



> Hunting isn't about who's the biggest baddest hunter, its about having fun and doing what you personally feel is best.


I completely agree with you on a personal level. 

However, if hunting, to some people,were not about being the biggest and baddest hunter and shooting the biggest and baddest deer to hang on the wall for the world to seethen high fence operations would not beable to turn a profit. As itstands they make a killing and this is to my point of them being one of the biggest problems in hunting today.


----------



## masher (Oct 30, 2007)

> *bigbulls (2/21/2009)*So, you all are going to tell me that hunting in a high fence is about the experience of being out in the woods and not about the huge amounts of home grown bone on top of their heads worth thousands of $$$$$$?
> 
> If this is yalls stance then there are a bunch of naive people posting here.
> 
> ...


I'm still waiting on your explination as to how "high fence hunting is one of the biggest problems facing deer hunters today"? I bet if we ask everyone on this forum what their biggest problem iswhen it comes to hunting, high fence hunting would not be at the top of the list. How do you feel about people that hunt every weekend of the season in a high fence? Does that make them a loser or less of a hunter?



And by the wayspell master,since you are calling people out on their spelling,you spell shoots with two(2) o's, not one(1). One more question. By looking back at your post on 1/20/09, it makes me think that you work for Mike Scott. Is this so?


----------



## bigbulls (Mar 12, 2008)

> I'm still waiting on your explination as to how "high fence hunting is one of the biggest problems facing deer hunters today"? I bet if we ask everyone on this forum what their biggest problem iswhen it comes to hunting, high fence hunting would not be at the top of the list. How do you feel about people that hunt every weekend of the season in a high fence? Does that make them a loser or less of a hunter?


I thought I explained it above but I guess not.

The money associated with paying to shoot inches of bone. Anti hunting groupsthat loby your states and federal legislatureslove to point out how "hunters" are only in it for the soprt of killing an animal for the trophy. Politicians love a warm and fuzzy, feel good piece of legislature. High fence hunting epitomizes this obscured view of hunters. 

I have no problem with someone that wants to shoot pen raised animals and then go cook them up. We do it all the time by going to the grocery store. I do have a problem with someone that would pay the money to shoot a penned upanimal simply for the size of the antlers on its head.

What does my place of employment have to do with this discussion?

Since you are a boat captain (I assume fishing boat) lets put the shoe on your foot. How would you feel if people had 500 - 2000acre, 30' deeppens set up out in the gulf stocked with world class kings, wahoo, amberjack, bill fish, Tuna, etc... and people were paying the owners of these pens thousands of dollars in "trophy fees", on top of the few thousand it costs just for the opportunity,to catch one of these world class fish for the sole purpose of catching a record book fish? How do you think the real fishing community would look at this practice? Would you be fine with it or fight it?


----------



## masher (Oct 30, 2007)

What's wrong with someone spending $15,000 to shoot a deer if that's what they want to do? What if that person enjoyed hunting as much as you do but only has a few days a year to do it? Maybe that person gets as much enjoyment in shooting a 200" deer in a high fence as you do shooting a 9 point at Blackwater. That makes him a loser? All of that money that was spent goes right back into the business' that support our sport. Do you think the money that it costs to plant those fields year aound, the supplimental feeding and the tractors, and the equipment that needs repair everytime you use them comes from Obama? 

That brings me to your place of employment. If you do work there, maybe you should think about the people you are bashing on this public forum that spend a lot of money on goods that get thrown into the back of a truck and taken to these high fences. Just a thought.

As far as the fishing goes, yes I fish a lot and I love to go troll in the Gulf all year to catch a handfull of blue marlin. But it's also fun to go to St. Thomas and get 25 shots in 5 days. It's all in what you like.

Damn straight I would love to fish in a pen full of blue marlin and tuna. You load up the people in your boat that wouldn't like it and i'll load up mine with the people that would and we'll see who sinks first.


----------



## Gump (Oct 4, 2007)

I wonder if these offshore pens could be called "Canned Tuna" ? Personally, I would rather fish in a cobia pen.


----------



## masher (Oct 30, 2007)

> *Gump (2/22/2009)*I wonder if these offshore pens could be called "Canned Tuna" ? Personally, I would rather fish in a cobia pen.


Me too. Closer to the house.


----------



## Collard (Oct 23, 2007)

Maybe this will help clear the air.

There's nothing _natural_ about a HF hunt or the deer in them. It kinda takes all the self pride and feel goodieness out of the hunt as compared to going out on open land and scouting, finding sign, setting up to hunt that spot and succeeding in your attempt to kill a deer worth your trouble in that area that you set out to do months or a year ahead of time.

If you have enough money you can just pay for all those services and brag about the HUGE buck you killed/bought and be a mighty hunter to your friends and business people/partners or whoever it is you may be trying to impress.

That's why B&C P&Y keep the trophies from HF hunts out of the records, because they are manipulated to become what they are, not for the price paid. 

All this said, if you got the dough and wanna do it, more power to ya. I personally don't think I could part with that much money for a deer, but I'm sure it would still be fun as heck to knock one of them big fellas down.


----------



## masher (Oct 30, 2007)

> *Collard (2/22/2009)*Maybe this will help clear the air.
> 
> There's nothing _natural_ about a HF hunt or the deer in them. It kinda takes all the self pride and feel goodieness out of the hunt as compared to going out on open land and scouting, finding sign, setting up to hunt that spot and succeeding in your attempt to kill a deer worth your trouble in that area that you set out to do months or a year ahead of time.
> 
> ...


I'll admit that hunting in a fence is different from an open tract of land. We still have to scout and locate the deer from year to year. It's still just as exciting when looking at the trail cam pictures early in the year because you have no idea what those spikes from last year are going to be and so on. Contrary to what I read on here, the deer in a fence don't just wander around waiting to get shot. They are wild animals just like the ones on the outside. Once a deer reaches a certain maturity, they can disappear in 10 acres just as easily as they can in 500 acres. Those are my observations anyway.


----------



## biggamefishr (Oct 26, 2007)

i agree zane, its not like these are pet deer that just walk up and eat out of your hand. Its still just as difficult.  only difference is you can manage your herd better, feed them plenty of supplements plus your deer can't wander onto someone elses property to be shot, most people won't come onto your property...plus it keeps the dogs out.



I'd rather shoot a deer in a high fence than a deer thats been run ragged by dogs


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

One word,......incredible !


----------



## bigbulls (Mar 12, 2008)

Another thing that people never bring upis that the deer densities inside the fence can bemany timeshigher than the deer on the outside. 

Where a natural environment will support about 1 deer pre 25 acres on average, the fenced in environment will support as many deer as the owner is willing to provide supplemental feeding for. This not only allows the population to be at much higher levels but also obviously creates unnatural sized antlers and body sizes.

Whilethe client might not get the deer that the owner has named"high and tight" or "big 12"he will most certainly be able to harvest a differentrecord book sized animal simply due to the population or record book sized animals on the property.

As for my place of employment and my opinion about high fence hunting goes..... that would be real dang petty now wouldn't it?If a person can not voice their opinion about something like this then something is terribly wrong with this world. The same could be said for you and your business or any one else here. There are just as many folks out there thatwould not support a businessmanthat openly supports high fence hunting on a public forum.Just a thought. 

So you didn't answer my question about how do you think the fishing community, other than yourself,would feel about "low" fence fishing in the gulf. Do you think that 500 acre pens in the Gulf stocked with record size fishwould be a good thing for the fishing world?


----------



## GIG (Feb 6, 2009)

Just wanted to weigh in on the zoo hunt! 

I suppose if you can afford it you'll find a reason to legitimize it. Money doesn't buy everything. How satisfying it must beto kill a baited,fencedin animal.Probably the saddest thing is that one day the only place to harvest suchtrophy will be in these HF facilities. The most challenging andsatisfying huntshave to be the still/stalkmethod on public land or management areas, they may not yield that high B&C score every timebut I like to judge the hunt by the challenge. Of course you also wind up taking your chances with the human animalson public lands. No fence, no food plots, no corn, no dogs,just real hunting. Who am I to judge? The majority of my hunting experiences have been in a club setting and we all know what that means, baiting, yet the club is saferwithmore control.Hopefully most of us understand that our sport serves a purpose other than self indulgence, if not for what we do the game that we pursue would suffer greatly. Not trying to diss your choice of hunting too much because all hunters need to stick together. For the time being I'll vote no against the HF hunt.


----------



## masher (Oct 30, 2007)

> *bigbulls (2/22/2009)*Another thing that people never bring upis that the deer densities inside the fence can bemany timeshigher than the deer on the outside.
> 
> Where a natural environment will support about 1 deer pre 25 acres on average, the fenced in environment will support as many deer as the owner is willing to provide supplemental feeding for. This not only allows the population to be at much higher levels but also obviously creates unnatural sized antlers and body sizes.
> 
> ...




It doesn't matter to me where you work or what your views are on this subject. I'm going to shop where I want too regardless. I'm not the only person that reads this forum though. As for the pens in the gulf, I would imagine there would be people that liked it as well as people that would be against it. Just because someone can have the means to make that happen and it makes them happy, why down them for it?


----------



## saltgrass (Sep 1, 2008)

Bigbulls: you talk about the deer that are named. Those are mainly deer farms that have there deer in very small areas and yes that is like shooting a pet and yes there are even people that hunt those places too. But a regular HF is much dif. I under stand not wanting to hunt in them for the reasons you bring up. I have neer hunted one don't make the money to pay for it. But why down some one for it. If thats what they like then so be it. They may love it as much as you love hunting public land.


----------



## bwartman (Jun 13, 2008)

I believein personel preference.Most deer hunters go thru different stages as they progrees as a hunter. The Shooter/Limit stage is the stage at which we shoot everytime an opporuntity presents it self. The Trophy/Method stage is often said to be when a hunter wraps himself up witha particular deeras it consumes him/her (todays world, I forget girls hunt too!) for the entire season. The trophy stage is typically the final stage where we enjoy the surroundings quality deer, family, friends and spend our time wisely as we learned the experience is only for a lifetime.

With all that great B.S. heres my opinon!

If you want to spend your time in a tree on public landhunting puss! dealing with the idiots, Go Ahead! but don't take anything away from someone that doesn't want to surround themselves around a bunch of morons with guns. Even today's hunting clubs are a joke for the most part as only the top few percent invite the experience and opportunity todays trophy hunter is looking for. As thefor the high fence deer, The land owner understood that the deer taken will not be permitted into the books when thefence was built. Who cares!! This is a controled environment with maximized nutrients and heard quality as the top priority, the people on the inside decide whats shot and when it's shot. This is almost always aSportsman's retreat and it's typically shared with family, close friends, etc.Wouldn'tyou like to be on the inside???? Imagine a public land Honey hole with a lodge and eveytime you sat you saw lots of deer and had an opportunity at a quality whitetail. Thisrairly exist on public land or on most hunting clubs simply because a bad apple spoils the bunch. If it didI probably still wouldn't be there and thats myopinon.


----------



## SKATR JIM (Oct 2, 2007)

I hope you folks knocking high-fence hunting don't have any private artifical reefs out in the gulf. Lord knows any idiot can catch a snapper off of a chicken coop.


----------



## J Smithers (Jun 27, 2008)

> *bigbulls (2/22/2009)*
> 
> Where a natural environment will support about 1 deer pre 25 acres on average,


So does this mean I should only see 1 deer in a 25 acre section..... If that were the case I would find somewhere else to hunt.


----------



## bigbulls (Mar 12, 2008)

No, what this means is that it takes, on average, 25 acres of _*natural woods*_ to produce enough forage annuallyfor a healthy deer to eat. This obviously varies depending on the size of the deer and location. Other things like feeders and food plots will obviously play a roll in producing more food and thus allowing for higher deer populations.

AS far as the atrificial reefs go.... these reefs are not fenced in and I would regard them to being similar to a food plot in a hunting cluband not a high fence huntingoperation.


----------



## saltgrass (Sep 1, 2008)

Just were this info comes from? that 25 acres of natruial habitat will feed 1 deer on avreage. Just aksing not trying to be a smart a_ _. Becuase were I have hunted the last two years we see a lot more deer that that and we don't have feeders or food plots. Just what nature gives us. And these deer are a couple healthy. There were 200# bucks, does that were from 110#-150# killed on this property and a couple deer in the 130-150 class.


----------



## saltgrass (Sep 1, 2008)

Never mind found it. If there were no field, foot plots or feeding. it takes 20 to 25 acres to support 1 healthy deer. DID NOT KNOW THAT>>>


----------



## fishhunter38 (Feb 24, 2009)

That is a monster buck!!!:clap


----------

